# Easter Bunnies



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Today I went at the market and I saw some moulds to make chocolate easter bunnies.

I wonder how realistic is to attempt to create those things in a home kitchen. It seems a good activity for the kids too.

What do the pastry chefs think?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That all depends on how competent you are at tempering chocolate. That is the key to achieving a shiny, crisp, brown shell.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For fun you can use molding chocolate!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Speaking of tempering chocolate, I don't seem to get much shine.
I heat about 3/4 of the chocolate to between 115º-120º in a double boiler, cool it to 80º by adding the remaining 1/4 and stirring it off the heat. I then warm it to 90º and dip my cookies. 

It sets up "OK" but the shine fades as it does. I have been using Ghirardelli semi-sweet chocolate.

Does the addition of shortening help with the shine and or crispness?

Thanks!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Get yourself some real couverture, buddy. I've been using some little discs made by Cocoa Barry and they are wonderful. Don't know if it's available retail though. Last night Seinfeld was the gore-tex chocolate babka black and white cookie episode and coincidentally I had made them at work with a new formula from the Edgewater store. They're tender, they're fragrant, they're delicious. I'm going to be at the new Columbus Circle Whole Foods store on May 5 midday. I think our schedule will be tight, but if you're in the area....


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Anything I can't find on the internet, I can probably find here in Gotham City. I sure NY Cake & Bake will have couverture. 

As to Columbus Circle, I was just there this afternoon. I applied for a job at William and Sonoma. I need to pay bills while I try and figure out this little biz of mine. With any luck at all I will be there on May 5th!


----------

